# Bone Cancer



## Silver 78

Our 6 1/2 yr old female Golden "Maggie" has been diagnose with bone cancer. (Osteosarcoma) We are broken hearted as she is the most beautiful Golden we have ever had. Any she is so young!

We are considering amputation ( her front right leg) and Chemo but have mixed feelings on if this is the right thing to do for Maggie. She is a large female at approximately 90 pounds. Not fat, just a large girl. We have seen three doctors and all they will offer are the facts. Maybe extend her life 6 months out to a year. In some rare cases longer!

Has anyone had a similar experience and could you offer some experience as well as advise to us. We want to do what is right for Mags. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ash24

I'm so sorry to hear that Maggie has cancer. Our 9 year old Zachy had osteosarcoma in his jaw, and we spoke to many doctors and decided to remove half of his jaw and do chemo- and it was successful. We were told it could maybe give him a few more months. We just weren't ready to give up. He was diagnosed in June 2006, had his last chemo in November 2006 and we lost him to hemangiosarcoma in February 2007. So the osteosarcoma was controlled with removing the jaw and chemo- he had no signs of the osteosarcoma at the time we lost him. I definitely think it's worth it. He did great with half a jaw- I didn't know if it would be torture- but he had no problem eating or drinking. Dogs are amazing with how they can go with the flow.


----------



## tippykayak

If they feel it hasn't metastasized, the front leg is pretty much the ideal location for surgery. Dogs typically do really well with front leg amputation. You will want to get her weight down, starting today, if you explore this option, since 90 pounds is definitely overweight. Breed standard for bitches maxes out at 55 pounds, so even if she's a bit over standard in her height and frame, she should still be nowhere near 90.

Ultimately, it's up to you. You know your dog best, and the right decision is the one that's made with the dog's best interests at heart. If you decide that surgery and chemo aren't right for your family and your Maggie, that's the right decision. If you decide the risks are worth the potential extra time for her to be with you, that's the right decision. Maggie won't begrudge you either way.

If you do forego surgery, be aware that the tumor will eat through the bone and weaken it, and it will likely metastasize to the lungs, if it hasn't already. You'll want to keep a careful eye on the progress of the tumor, since the bone will eventually weaken enough to break, which will be horrible for the dog to experience. Lung metastases may cause a health crisis before that, but you really don't know. It's just something to keep an eye on so you can try to—and we don't have perfect knowledge, so we can't make perfect decisions on timing—euthanize at an appropriate time.

Even if you do go for the amputation, the cancer may still eat through a different bone or show up in the lungs eventually anyway.

Sorry for being so businesslike, but when I write these posts, I try to get all the medical information wrapped up before I write how sorry I am to hear about the diagnosis. The idea of a beloved Golden getting cancer, especially one as young as Maggie, really upsets me, so it's hard to get all the info out. I'm so sorry to hear that she has this, and I'm sure your family is heartbroken. Our thoughts go out to you guys.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Maggie. I'm so sorry.


----------



## GoldenCamper

A friend of mine has a lab mix that was diagnosed with bone cancer at age 4. They did not wait to amputate. This picture is form 2 yrs ago. Bailey is now approaching 14yrs old and doing fine.











This is a forum for tripawds. Not the end of the world, they do just fine. Do not wait long, that horrible bone cancer moves fast. 

Tripawds Blogs | Tripawd Support Forums for the Discussion of Amputation, Canine Cancer and Three Legged Dogs | Three Legged Dog Amputation Canine Bone Cancer Support Information Help Advice


----------



## monarchs_joy

I'm so sorry to hear about your Maggie. My first Golden Joy was diagnosed with osteosarcoma in her back left leg and pelvis at 6 years old. I know how terrible it is to lose one so young  In our case, we didn't have time to do anything and put our girl down within a few weeks of her first symptoms due to an inability to control her pain. Her cancer was very far spread though and amputation was not an option. It could be many months down the road, but you may need some heavier pain meds to help Maggie. 

We just lost our 10 year old to hemangiosarcoma in her heart. Different cancer, but we did do chemotherapy for her and with a lot of success. She tolerated the chemo very well and lived another 5.5 months after her initial diagnosis. 

You mentioned that you've seen three vets, but not what types. Have you already consulted with a veterinary oncologist? 

I'm so sorry that you're going through this. I remember all too well how awful it is when the vet comes into the room with bad news. Lots of hugs for you and Maggie!


----------



## Silver 78

Ash24 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Maggie has cancer. Our 9 year old Zachy had osteosarcoma in his jaw, and we spoke to many doctors and decided to remove half of his jaw and do chemo- and it was successful. We were told it could maybe give him a few more months. We just weren't ready to give up. He was diagnosed in June 2006, had his last chemo in November 2006 and we lost him to hemangiosarcoma in February 2007. So the osteosarcoma was controlled with removing the jaw and chemo- he had no signs of the osteosarcoma at the time we lost him. I definitely think it's worth it. He did great with half a jaw- I didn't know if it would be torture- but he had no problem eating or drinking. Dogs are amazing with how they can go with the flow.


Thanks so much for the reply. We have seen our regular Vet. a surgeon and an Oncologist. An xray of the chest did not show any spread. I think we my go ahead with the amputation and hope she adjusts well. She's seems to tolerate pain quite well.


----------



## Silver 78

Thank all of you for the quick replies. It's a big help!! My wife and I have had three male Golden before Mags and they all lived into the teens. One was almost 16. So we have had great luck in the past. All of the boys were wondefull and we loved them very much, they loved us too. We never knew cancer was so common with Goldens until now. The shock and tears of loosing Mags is almost more than we can handle but bottom line is to do what's best for Maggie. Looking at Bailey gives us hope. Thank you again for you posts.


----------



## kwhit

GoldenCamper said:


> A friend of mine has a lab mix that was diagnosed with bone cancer at age 4. *They did not wait to amputate.*



This is key. I know of two Goldens diagnosed at 6 yrs. old and both did very well with amputation. One is 14 years old and the other, I think, is around 8. Both owners did not wait more than a week from diagnosis to surgery. It has to be done _very_ quickly. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Silver 78

Thanks, I really appreciate this info. It's been two weeks for us and Maggie shows very little discomfort. I know we have found her cancer early rather than late. Xray of her lungs were clear as of last Friday. Spring break has slowed down progress in terms of timing. We talk to the surgeon again Thursday and will probably schedule her for next week early.


----------



## PrincessDi

So sorry for the diagnosis. Keeping Maggie in our thoughts and prayers for a long life and much time ahead with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I'm very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Maggie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking about Maggie, sending my prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Silver 78 said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate this info. It's been two weeks for us and Maggie shows very little discomfort. I know we have found her cancer early rather than late. Xray of her lungs were clear as of last Friday. Spring break has slowed down progress in terms of timing. We talk to the surgeon again Thursday and will probably schedule her for next week early.


 I hope all goes well Thursday.:crossfing Another new member from Houston also just posted their experience, thought you might want read it.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/111789-osteosarcoma.html


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm just seeing this thread and am sorry you got the osteosarcoma diagnosis. 

There is something available for Texas pet owners you might want to register for:
Texas Veterinary Cancer Registry

Sending you good thoughts and prayers for the coming week.


----------



## Silver 78

Thanks for your tip on the "Tripawds" link. I have registered with them and have had several comments from other owners. Maggie is scheduled for surgery tomorrow. I'm still a little hesitant and afraid.

Silver


----------



## monarchs_joy

Many prayers for you and Maggie with surgery tomorrow and the road ahead...


----------



## Hali's Mom

Wishing you all the best tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Silver 78 said:


> Thanks for your tip on the "Tripawds" link. I have registered with them and have had several comments from other owners. Maggie is scheduled for surgery tomorrow. I'm still a little hesitant and afraid.
> 
> Silver


So glad you became a member there also. The more info and support you have the better to help you and Maggie in the coming days and weeks.

I would be a nervous wreck too. I would also be filled with hesitation, it's only natural, but you are doing what is best for Maggie.

Please let us know how it goes. You find a tremendous amount of support here, you really will. Can't even begin to say how much support I got here with my boy.

Thought you might like to read of another tripawd on this forum, Tuff dog 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/40299-tuff-dogs-story.html


----------



## gold4me

I do not have any experience with bone cancer but I can tell you that when our Jake broke his front leg and was in a caste for several weeks he could only use three legs. He had absolutely no problem getting aroun. He was just as fast moving on 3 legs as he was later with four legs. My thoughts are with you as you make your decisions.


----------



## Otter

Silver 78 said:


> I'm still a little hesitant and afraid.
> Silver


That is understandable, but try not to be. Maggie will sense it.

I'm very sorry for Maggie. Sounds like you are doing all that you can.

I hate posts like this. I hate reading about canine cancer. We've lost 3 of our Goldens to cancer now.

Henry (my avatar picture) was diagnosed a day in June almost 4 years ago with osteosarcoma. We noticed while walking him he had a slight limp. The next day he was at the vet - my wife and I don't waste time when we see something different with our Goldens.

Within a couple days his leg was amputated. Left front. He was a big boy. Too big for a Golden, but was very healthy and trim. Then chemo.

He did well early in the summer on 3 legs. Didn't seem to bother him much at all. He was happy and on occasion played with his older sister Nellie who we just lost to nasal cancer at 14+ years old.

Unfortunately he didn't finish his chemo treatments. The cancer re-appeared with a vengeance in his lungs (which they had told was would probably happen at some point, just not so soon). We lost Henry that October.

He did fine on 3 legs until his breathing became affected. At that point he started to slow down.

Good luck with Maggie. I bet she will do better on 3 legs than you imagine.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

My positive thoughts and prayers are with you and Maggie


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending many good thoughts and prayers for your girl tomorrow.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

It's crazy that I am just reading this and today actually I was at the vet for Chance's chemo treatment and a dog was there who had bone cancer about a year ago and had his front right amputated. He was walking fine as if he had 4 legs and they haven't had any major problems with the cancer coming back. Wish you the best tomorrow, thought and prayers sent your way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for tomorrow's successful surgery. Hugs and kisses to Maggie. On my way to light a candle.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Also sending many positive thoughts and prayers for Maggie! Please let us know how it goes. I'm so sorry that you all are going through this right now.


----------



## Debles

Sending lots of prayers for Maggie!! Having lost our Selka to osteo at age 11 and a half, this has so much more meaning for me.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Hoping to see an update on Maggie, hope all went well :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Checking for an update and sending my prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My thoughts go out to you and Maggie. I know what if feels like to go through the cancer boat. I have been through it with my Penny. Whatever decision you make, just keep in mind that dogs just focus on the present and what they can do now to enjoy life. They do not care about yesterday or tomorrow, only today, so make every day be the best!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending my prayers for sweet Maggie. Please when you find the time give us some update, praying for the best possible, that the surgery went well.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Silver78 has been posting to the "treatment, recovery, and ongoing care" of the tripawd forum. I hope Silver comes back to post here.

I would feel it odd for me to link to the posts about Maggie here. You can check it out for yourself in the meantime easily enough. Happy to say it is good news so far. :dblthumb2


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

GoldenCamper said:


> Silver78 has been posting to the "treatment, recovery, and ongoing care" of the tripawd forum. I hope Silver comes back to post here.
> 
> I would feel it odd for me to link to the posts about Maggie here. You can check it out for yourself in the meantime easily enough. Happy to say it is good news so far. :dblthumb2


Thanks a lot Steve. I checked it over there and I am very happy to read Maggie is doing ok. Sending my prayers for speedy recovery. I hope Silver 78 will find the time to stop by and tell us more about Maggie's recovery.


----------



## Debles

I am not familiar with the other forum but so glad to hear Maggie is doing well!!
Send my good wishes to them!!


----------



## Silver 78

This web site is unfamilar to me as I just wrote a long update on Maggie only to loose it because I wasn't logged in... I guess !! It is really late and I wanted to get in a post for all of you to read who have been following Maggie's amputation. It's going on 2 am and I need to get some sleep.

All in all Maggie is on the mend. The first night after amputation was really rough but it's getting better now. I'm so frustrated that I lost the other post with lots of detail on our journey !! I'm a slow typist and it takes awhile for me to comunicate what I want to say.

The short of it is Maggie is eating and doing her business outside very well now and only after a few days from surgery. She is getting up and down well but struggles to hop and keep her balance. Lots of effort for short distances and it's tiring for her.

I hope and pray this journey for Maggie and I will be for years of extended life for her and not for a few months. I want to thank all of you for your interest and help during her amputation and recovery and I'm truly sorry for not posting sooner. I have been posting on the Tripawds site.

Thaks again and I need ti sign off. This is the third attempted post I have tried to make for Maggi and I hope it works this time.

Silver


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thank you so much for updating us Silver! I hope you get much needed rest.

I hope Maggie's recovery period goes swiftly, this is the hardest part! Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

I am a slow typist also and it takes me awhile too. Makes me appreciate your updates even more. Maybe the post you wrote was lost if you hit preview. It looks like you post, but you have to hit the submit button afterward. Just guessing.

Look forward to more updates and if you have any questions just ask. If you want to vent, do that too. Lots of caring supportive folks around here.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thanks so much for taking the time for the update, during such a hard time for you and Maggie. Just wanted to let you know that we are keeping you and Maggie in our thoughts and prayers for much more time that is pain and cancer free.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Happy to read that Maggie is doing well. It is always so scary when they go into surgery, not matter what it is. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Silver 78

This is day four after amputation surgey and Maggie is doing very well. Her appetite is great and she is showing signs of the four legged Maggie. We have several really young people in our neighborhood and Maggie has always wanted to be with the children. Tonight after dinner she was outside and had many of the young visitors stop by and give her a pets and kisses. She loves them all. Typical Golden.

Maggie had good rest today in the morning and I'm starting to back off of the pain meds to see how she will cope. So far so good and she is much more herself.

Got to say folks that I am very scared that we are putting Mags through all of this and her life won't be extended more than a few months. I pray she has years ahead of her and not just months.

Silver


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for the update. I know how you feel and what is in your heart, but do not count months as we never know, Maggie could be our miracle girl. I am praying for years. Sending more hugs to sweet Maggie.


----------



## dborgers

Enjoy every day with her as though it's the last. God bless you and Maggie. She's lucky to have someone who loves and cares for her like you do.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad Maggie had fun yesterday having some children come to visit  Try and focus on the positive. I bet many years of quality of life await her. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Silver 78

Just a quick update tonight... don't know if anyone still follows Maggie's journey. She hit the wall yesterday and is very quite and pretty much to her own. I knew this could possibly happen and it's into the second day. I hope she will be more Maggie tomorrow! This is sad to see, watch and manage. Continuing to give her love, attention and encouagemet. The only time she shows signs of being herself is when someone stops to see her.

Silver


----------



## Silver 78

Dad, your Andy looks just like one of our past boys. His name was "Jude" and he was a leaner and a real gentleman. Andy has that happy face just like Jude. Miss that boy. Thanks for your posts for our Mags and me.

Silver


----------



## 3 goldens

Back in April of '97 my Irish Setter, Boots, was diagnosed with a very, very agressive bone cancer in rear leg, at and above the knee. Our vet told us our chices were TO AMPUTATE THAT DAY and hope it had not spread, wait until until he stopped eating and being able to get around, which would mostly likely be about a week and then bring him and end him to the Bridge, or do nothing and let him just die on his own.

Our hearst said amputate, but our minds said no. He had turned 12 a few months before the diagnosis and already had arthritis in his shoulders and hips. So we decided to give him a few really great days and then let him go. Our vet said we had made the right choice, and one he knew we would make--but he did want to give us all option.s

well, those few days turned into exactly 10 weeks to the day. He developed a bunny hop and culd get around great considering he could not bend that back leg. I took him fishing with me every day and he played in the water, wam, chased crabs in shallow water, tried to catch shore birds. One day he pulled one my speck trouts off my stringer. another day i caught an undersize flounder and released it in about 6: of water and he stuck his head under the water and came up with that flounder.

his appetite never waivered. However we did give him all the doggy no-no food he wanted. He loved fruits and veggies, so we let him have all the tossed salad, melons, banana, etc, that he wanted (he use to pull my tomatoes, green peppers and yellow squash off the vines in my garden.ed0 Those foods were not bad fro him, but he also had a sweet tooth and what we had for dessert, so did he. I mean, I would mkqae him his own banana split with 3 toppings and cream and even a cherry. I would make him his own strawberry shortcake, a slice of apple pie with ice cream, even an occasional brownie, etc.

i would take him to see my vet 2-3 times a week and Boots actually gained a little wieght. Rickey would shake his head and said "I don't understand it. He should be losing weight, his appetite fading. We don't hae to do it yet. 

But then the day came when he was not so active at the beach (bay) and thenext day there was a hardness in his shoulder and i knew i needed to let him go. I gve him a dish of buttered pecan ice cream and my son and DIl took him to RTickey's I could not force myself to go. After they left I almost called to tell Rickey I had changed my mind, send him home. But I knew that would be wrong. I would be hanging onto him for a few days for me and he would not be able to enjoy himselfr. 

So he had fun until the last. He send every single day (even in sprinkleing rain) "atthe beach). Anywayter to him was beach and he loved to go and play in water in the bay while i fished. He had more spoiling in that 10 weeks than his entire life--i mean, all his favorite foods every day, trips to the beach every day.

And I will say this, had he been a few years tyounger, we most likely would have gone with amputation. but being pat his 12 birthday and having arthritis in hips and shoulders--just didn't seem fiar to him to amputate.

sending all the best, prayers, etc for you sweet girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Yes we are following and praying. Maggie probably needs some rest. Best wishes she feels better tonight.


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely keeping Maggie and your family in our thoughts and prayers. Sending wishes that Maggie has a good day today and is able to enjoy some of the things that she loves.


----------



## Silver 78

Today is day seven for Mags; she had her surgery one week ago today. As I said last night, she crashed Tuesday and this morning isn't starting out any better. My wife and I continue 24 hour supervision with lots of love and encouragement for our Maggie. We always show our strong & happy side when we are with her. It's just so very sad to know she is an unhappy girl!

We have not seen a change in her appetite though which is really good. Also, have begun changing her foods to no grains and home cooked items including whole wheat rice, chicken, lean ground beef and veggies ( no carrots ). My wife bought a grain free dry dog food yesterday made by "Halo" ( Spots Stew ) which is made with chicken and vegies. Very expensive !! Maggie really likes her new menu of foods. 

Many of you have asked about her Meds. I had weened her off of the "Tramadol" but went back giving her one tablet at night to help her better sleep. Did this after talking with the surgeon yesterday. She continues with a small dosage of "Deramaxx" each morning along with the anti inflammatory "Cetpodoxime Proxetil" and that's it...

We are hanging in there, as many of you have said, but I can't sugar coat this experience. I continue to ask myself if this is what I should have done. Maggie's quality of life sucks for her right now. And Chemo is next !! I hear all of you say it will get better for her and us. I'll continue to believe this will happen. But it's very hard right now.

Once again, thanks for your support and help. Everyone has been great and I really appreciate your posts.

Silver


----------



## Debles

Sending love and prayers for you and Maggie. Hoping she starts to feel better fast!


----------



## GoldenCamper

We do indeed follow Maggie's story, we are rooting for you guys, staying positive for you. If she becomes more herself when people come by, start making phone calls to ask them to come to visit. They may think you guys need time alone and not want to bother you, but secretly wish they could see her. Maybe give the pizza delivery guy a call too

Glad she has an appetite and loves her food. That in and of itself is fantastic news 

Does she not react well to the Tramadol? I could only give it to my boy at night too. He acted like a stumbling drunk on that stuff. Most dogs tolerate it very well though, and it is much safer than NSAID's.

Hope she starts turning the corner for the better soon :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending tons of positive, healing thoughts and prayers for Maggie. Com'n Mag girl, you can do it, please feel better soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Silver

Praying for Maggie and you!


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending many thoughts and prayers for strength and healing. I know this is such a difficult time for you and your girl.


----------



## Silver 78

Saturday afternoon March 31st. and we hopefully are getting Maggie out of her funk. Day nine... She showed some signs of improvement late yesterday and was better this morning. Family and friends have stopped by to spend some time with and to love her She most appreciates the children in the neighborhood who come by for pats and kisses while we are in the front yard. She had three tough days of this funk!!

She moves really slowly now compared to the days right after surgery and shows signs of unbalance when she has to stoop and do business. I'm sure it's part of the learning process but it still is a little hard to watch. She is almost off the pain meds and doing well. She is sleeping a lot and her surgical wound is really looking good. We continue to pray, encourage and love our girl. Her tail is wagging more often like days before.

Staples come out next Tuesday and we learn more about the cancer she is battling. The final biopsy report should be in by then.

My wife and I have been with her constantly from the first day we brought her home. Taking turns on the night shift. As I look back on this routine, we probably didn't need to. There were only two times we needed to be there, and that was early on, when she was hurting or in need. I think she likes us close though.

Thanks again for all of your comments of support. This site and the Tripawds site have been a blessing to me. I couldn't have made it as well without you and your posts. You are the best.

Silver


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad she is coming out of her funk, I hope the visit Tuesday goes well. Thanks for keeping us updated! Our good thoughts and prayers for Maggie continue your way.


----------



## 3 goldens

Praying she continus to improve. And maybe you didn't REALLY need to be with her all tha time but you can bet your last dollar SHE APPRECIATED knowing you were right there for her every minute.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Maggie is definitely a lucky girl to have you guys by her side the whole time. Sending her prayers and pats. Stay tough Maggie!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Wishing Maggie all of the best. In response to one of your earlier posts, cedpodoxime is an antibiotic. Deramaxx is an anti inflammatory. And tramadol is a narcotic-like pain reliever...


----------



## *Laura*

Just reading your post Silver 78.. Maggie is a very lucky puppy to have you for her Dad


----------



## SandyK

Glad Maggie had a better day!! Thoughts and prayers for many more good days for Maggie!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Maggie is in my thoughts and prayers. I hope she is feeling better and better with every new day.


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope your Maggie girl, continues to improve and praying that you have lots more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Karen519

*Silver78*

Praying for Maggie-she sure has wonderful parents!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Have not seen any updates here or on the other forum. Hope all is well!:crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I always hope no news is good news. Thinking of sweet Maggie.


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

Steve

What other forum? The last update here was March 31st.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Maggie. I hope she is doing well.


----------



## Silver 78

Sorry for not posting in awhile. I had to go out of town and have been loaded with work. Good news with Maggie. She.is doing very well and continues to improve every day. Had all of the staples removed yesterday and she actually went for a brief swim in our pool with the aid of a life vest. Her appetite has always been good and we have totally converted her to a home cooked meals with a very small amount of 'Halo". We cook for her lean ground beef, chicken and veggies. Mags continues to figure out how to do things and manages to improve getting around on her three legs. She can really move fast when she wants to!!

The Osteosarcoma has been confirmed and she starts Chemo Friday morning. We hope she handles the treatments with little side affects. I'll post less often but will try to keep all interested updated better. Thanks again for your past support. I pray Maggie is going to be good for years rather than months.

Silver


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. Keep the faith and love that little girl. (Actually, at 90 lbs she is big girl)

Pat


----------



## Otter

Silver 78 said:


> The Osteosarcoma has been confirmed and she starts Chemo Friday morning.


Thanks for updating us. 
FWIW, our Henry (who also had osteosarcoma) did fine with the chemo treatments. It didn't seem to bother him much at all.

Good luck!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I can see your spirit lifted up with Maggie feeling better, so happy for both of you. Sending more prayers for Maggie and best wishes for years to come and fully and successful recovery.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Will be praying for Maggie and her treatments. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thank you for the update! My boy loved the home cooking I did for him. Glad she is getting around better. That pic of Bailey I posted, have to say, if you saw that dog from a distance running you would never guess it was a tripawd. Keep us updated on how the chemo goes please.


----------



## DogMommy

So very sad for your pain. We are experiencing almost exact same thing. Our 5 year old male diagnosed yesterday with osteosarcoma left front leg. Amputation and chemo recommended, possibly 9 mos to live after that. We are lost and do not know what is best for our little boy..Let us know what decision you have made. I wish we could help, but just wanted to let you know we truly feel your pain.


----------



## Silver 78

DogMommy, thank you for the kind words but right now my wife and I have very little pain. Our Maggie is a little older than your boy and she had her amputation 3 weeks ago today. The decision to do this was not easy and I know exactly where you are right now.

Our Maggie was very and is pain tolerant and she only showed a slight sign of discomfort before we found out about her cancer. A very slight limp. We were treating the limp as a joint or soft tissue problems only to find out after an xray that she had a bone tumor and it was highly suspect to be OSC.

I will not sugar coat the decsion process or the recovery period after the amputation. My wife and I stayed with her 24 hours a day for the first week to 10 days. We never had a problem doing this as she was worth every minute of our time. I know she liked us being with her too. Lots of love and encouragement is what our guys and girls need during this time.

I could write a book and include all of the emotions of Maggies journey over the past three weeks but won't. If you have the time you can read my posts and the support I got from all of these great folks at this site. Without them and their support I would have been like a lost sheep in the pasture.

You have a lot to think about with your boy. The cost and expense is high. The dedication is so very much needed and in demand. Especially when you boy is going through recovery. I had so many folks tell me that once you get past two weeks post surgery you will never doubt you decison. They were all right!!

Maggie's is doing great today. A little trouble learning how to do things that came naturally before amputation... but really doing well. She eats well, has learned how to do her business and went swimming last tuesday ( with the aid of a life vest ) When she really has a need to move fast... watch out she is gone !! Like when a cat is in her yard.

We are feeding Maggie a high protien diet to stay away from the carbs and sugars that feed her cancer. We are confident that we are doing the right things for our Mags to extend her happy life and only hope it is for years and not for months. 

Maggie has her first Chemo treatment tomorrow and we are now heading down the last leg of her journey to being healed... My wife and I are sure she will be the 5 % that will be a cancer surviror.

A word to you. Don't make a decsion based on what you want but rather what is best for your guy. You know your dog best. It's so important that you are doing what is right for your pet. I believe my wife and I are doing what's best for our Maggie. She is doing so good now and I know she is pain free from her cancerous leg.

Good luck to you and yours and please stay with us for support and help.

Silver


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I do believe too Maggie is in 5%. Sending healing thoughts and hugs to sweet girl.


----------



## Silver 78

Maggie had her first Chemo treatment Friday 4/13 and she is doing great. Never showed any side affects, continues to eat well and do her business. We are thrilled she is doing so well and hope she continues well after the next round. She will have a total of 5 treatments each 3 weeks apart. I will update from time to time.

Silver


----------



## PrincessDi

On my way to light a candle for your girl Maggie. Sending prayers that she continues to do well and that she has much more time with you that is free of pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good luck with chemo, sending more prayers for fully recovery.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Praying for Maggie and her chemo!


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Praying Maggie is doing well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending my prayers for Maggie. Hope she is doing well with no side effects with chemo drugs.


----------



## *Laura*

You've done so well Maggie. Keep it up through the chemo. Hope you're feeling okay


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Maggie

Hope you have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Silver 78

Maggie went through her first chemo treatment with no sign of side affects. Great !! We decided to finally bring her to our lake house (first time post surgery) yesterday and she just loves being back here. The concern I had was the stairs to the 2nd floor living area. I couldn't believe my eyes as she can get up the stairs with very little help. Did it on her own last night after a potty break ! She is scared going down and I help her do this with the aid of her life vest. Works great.

Thanks again for all of your good wishes and prayers for Maggie. I really pray Maggie will be one of the exceptions an live a good long life. Thanks to all again, Silver


----------



## Emmacampbell16

*Distraught!!!!*

I have two goldies, Lola who is nearly 6 and Lexi who is 4. They both have the same mam and dad. Lola has had problems with degenerative joint disease and spondylosis, Lexi has had none. About 2 months ago Lola's back leg went lame. The vet presumed it was her current problems and gave her different medication I went back as it got worse they changed her medication again. Still no better I went back and they thought she had ruptured her cruciate ligament. The vet said they could not perform the £2500 surgery she would have to go to a specialist and that her other leg would also need doing in the future. My husband took her over to the specialist this morning and he found a mass and said he wanted to do further tests and x rays before making a decision to operate. I went to collect her before and was told either she had an injury which may heal (but he didn't think this was the case), a malignant tumour in the bone or a benine tumour in the bone, you can feel it and it is the size of a golf ball, I was devesated. I have to rest her and take her back in 3 weeks for further x-rays but keep checking on the size of her lump. The decision I have to make is if we take a biopsy and it is cancer they won't amputate and it may spread or if they take a biopsy and it is milignant do we want her back leg amputated, she is a big goldie and I was wondering if anyone else had had their goldies back leg removed as I really don't know how she will get around, she is unable to put her back leg down and I really don't want her suffering. I am so deeply upset she is my life and I really could do with some advice. Devestated for my Lola and Lexi is so close to her she has been ill today on her own.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Emmacampbell16 said:


> My husband took her over to the specialist this morning and he found a mass and said he wanted to do further tests and x rays before making a decision to operate. I went to collect her before *and was told either she had an injury which may heal (but he didn't think this was the case), a malignant tumour in the bone or a benine tumour in the bone*, you can feel it and it is the size of a golf ball, I was devesated. I have to rest her and take her back in 3 weeks for further x-rays but keep checking on the size of her lump.


See a specialist pronto. What I put in bold seems so vague to me. Get a 2nd opinion and maybe join the tripawds forum that I directed Silver to. Time is everything with bone cancer.
____________________

Silver- so glad Maggie is doing well and got to your lake house, I am sure that filled her with joy 

You see what is happening here? Now 2 people have posted to your thread asking for advice. This is just one of a few reasons why I have bugged you for updates. People need to see the good side and need advice as you did in time of need. What goes around comes around. Keep posting about Maggie and help others.

Thank you too


----------



## Silver 78

Emmacampbell, so sorry to read of your situation and prayers to you and your Lola. I too had large concerns about amputation and you can review my posts and the great support I had from this site and also the Tripawds site. Please take the time to read !! I strongly agree to get to a specialist ASAP. I would guess Lola is in much pain and she may have a fracture soon with inaction. She really needs your help and love. I recommend joining Tripawds.com There they have much experience and will answer all of your questions and concerns or offer advise. I am at work right now and will follow you and Lola closely. Please keep us posted and good luck

Silver


----------



## PrincessDi

Continuing to keep Maggie in our thoughts and prayers!! Keep fighting girl!!


----------



## Silver 78

Maggie is doing great. Had a wonderful weekend and took a short walk today Lots of family and friends stop in to say hello to Maggie. She loves the attention


----------



## Silver 78

Need to talk with you Emmacampbell16. Please reply. How is Lola doing? Very concerned for you and Lola. Silver


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Maggie and Lola.


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to see Maggie is doing so good!!! I will continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers!!

To Emmacampbell....I will pray for Lola and hope to see an update about her.


----------



## Karen519

*Silver*

Silver

Hoping that Maggie is doing well!


----------



## dborgers

I'm so happy to read Maggie is doing well. 

I've been keeping up with her progress, and it looks like everything's going as well as it possibly could. Many happy years for you together. We'll be keeping her on our prayer list.


----------



## Karen519

*Silver*

Silver

How is Maggie doing?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good to hear Maggie is doing well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Maggie.


----------



## Emmacampbell16

Hi Silver. Lola had a biopsy on Friday by my own vet. My vet agreed that it wouldn't be fare to amputate Lola's rear leg with all her other complications and as the Specialist Vet said he would not do a biopsy if I didn't agree to have her leg off my vet decided it was only fair we knew her future. I need to wait 7-10 days for results but it is a tumour in her back hind leg in the bone. The tumour has grown since the last x-rays 2 weeks ago. It has been such a shock but I will do what is best for her as she deserves that. I will let you know the results once the vet has contacted me. Thank you for your support. Emma


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Emma, I am very sorry. I pray for Lola to stay strong for many days to come, I know you love her and will do what is the best for your girl. Lots of hugs and belly rubs for your sweet Lola.


----------



## Silver 78

Really good to hear from you Emma. I understand you want to do what's best for Lola, I would also. I've been told by many, if it is osteosarcoma, that it is very painfull. Goldens are really good at tolerating pain, our Maggie was, and the only way to give them relief is to amputate. Please by all means limit Lola's activity until you get results on the biopsy. She would be in much more pain if she were to fracture that leg where the tumor is located. 

Our Maggie had a front leg amputation and is really managing her mobility well. She runs ( I mean runs ) and she has even learned to climb stairs with a little help coming down. I'm talking about a flight of 14 steps. For your info, our surgeon on our first visit, said if Maggie's tumor was on her rear leg that he would not hesitate recommending amputation. Maggie didn't show much dicomfort before amputation and the surgeon thought we might be a candidate for radiation treatment so he didn't think rushing to amputate was in order. So I wouldn't let a rear leg amputation scare you. One of our vets said that dogs were born with three legs and a spare. And now after five weeks our Maggie is proof of that. 

I want to be here for you and Lola if you have any questions or if you just want to express emotions. It's really a tough time for you both, I know I've been there. The very best for you and her, you are with our thoughts and prayers and please stay in touch.

Silver


----------



## Silver 78

To all who are following Maggie. You can get an update on Maggie's mobility on the earlier post to Emmacampbell but to add. Maggie had her second chemo treatment Friday. She really shows little to no side affects. Great appetite, lots of energy and happy. Her white cell count was on the low side of normal before this treatment. I hope she continues to do so well. Thanks to all of you for your past support and prayers.

Sliver


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers and hugs sent to Maggie and Lola and big thank you to their human parents for loving them so much. Cancer is the greatest challenge I pray anyone does not have to face. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## newport

So sorry you have to go through this.... Wishing for speedy recovery for your sweet baby!


----------



## Silver 78

I think the interest has waned a little with Maggie but I will give an update anyway. Maggie had her third Chemo treatment last Friday and she continues to show no side affects. Her appetite and her BM is very normal. Eats very well in fact, gained a pound over the past three weeks. White cell count was a little higher this last time and still in the normal range.

Maggie has decided it's easier to run over hopping. She will hop in and around the house but when she is outside it's time to move. She is so smooth running. All of our neighbors and friends are amazed at how well she is doing. She swims very good, with the aid of her vest, and climbs stairs with no problem. With the stairs, I give her a little help going down but hardly any going up. I just don't want her slipping or to hurt her only front leg, so I'm always with her during the climb or coming down.

Maggie is so close to being her normal. It is just so great! For anyone who has not followed her journey, I can say there were many doubts early on for me. This site and the tripawds site gave me tons of encouragement and hope. Everyone was right and I give a big thank you. The only thing missing is our long walks in the neighborhood. She will get along OK without them. We take short ones now. Thanks to all for your past suport. It was so very much needed.

Silver


----------



## *Laura*

Silver it's great to get such a positive update. Imagine what Maggie has gone through and now she's running around. Wonderful news. Keep the updates coming!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

No, we did not lose interest in Maggie. Happy to read any update especially these really good ones. I am so glad to see Maggie is doing so well. As you were the one who had so many doubts at the beginning you know how much this thread will be helpful to the others if they have to come to the point to make the same decision. Please update us when you have time we look forward even to see some photos of beautiful Maggie. Sending positive vibes and hugs to sweet girl.


----------



## Otter

Thanks for the update!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to read that Maggie is doing well after the third chemo treatment. It gives so many hope, to read that cancer has not conquered Maggie or your spirits!! Praying that Maggie continues to do well and fight and that she has much more time with you that is free of pain!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Silver 78 said:


> I want to be here for you and Lola if you have any questions or if you just want to express emotions. It's really a tough time for you both, I know I've been there. The very best for you and her, you are with our thoughts and prayers and please stay in touch.
> 
> Silver


Wow, this is one of the most sincere, heartfelt posts I've ever read.


----------



## Silver 78

Thank you for such kind words. I really meant it.... But, I really never had a connection with Emma and I just hope and pray all is well for Lola.


----------



## KathyL

Silver, I had followed Maggie on the Tripawds website and just now found this update. I've thought about Maggie a lot and was hoping that no news was good news. I had posted on Tripawds about my dog Harley. I had scheduled surgery for a left front limb amputation this past Tuesday, but unfortunately when they did a pre-surgery chest xray, two fairly large masses were found so the surgery had to be canceled. since he will no longer be a tripawd, I posted a question on this site. I have an appt. scheduled with an oncologist for next week but I get the impression there is little they can do for him other than keep him comfortable. the masses are benign and unrelated to the tumor in his limb so the surgeon and I had never even thought about the possibility of this. Good luck to you and Maggie. she is a keeper and I hope you enjoy her far into her "golden" years!


----------



## GoldenMum

Don't know how I missed this thread! Just read the whole thing, wiping away some tears. You love and devotion shows in your posts. I lost my first girl, Smoka, a malamute to this terrible disease. She was ten, and by the time it was diagnosed, there was little to be done. I still wipe away a tear thinking of her, put her down in 1989....miss that girl! I wish you guys many more memory making years of joy! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

KathyL, I am sorry for your Harley. I hope and pray the appointment with oncologist brings some good news and something could be done for your boy.


----------



## Silver 78

Hi KathyL, so sorry to hear of Harley's situation. Don't give in though and be strong for your guy. I'll get to the Tripawds site later today or tomorrow to read your posts. Need to go to work soon. Prayers to you and Harley and keep the chin up.

Silver


----------



## Wagners Mom2

I'm late coming in to this--but am so glad to hear Maggie is doing so well. Will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so happy to hear Maggie is doing so well.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Very happy for you that Maggie is doing so well  Keep up with the updates please.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope Maggie enjoys summer. Hugs to a brave girl.


----------



## Silver 78

Maggie had her forth Chemo treatment today, one more to go in three weeks. She is doing amazing!! Her white cell count actually increased from about 5000 to 7000 according to the doctor. I don't know what that means exactly but he said she was at normal count now. The doctor said she is doing extremely well and we actually talked about post Chemo strategy. Looking at the possibility of oral chemo maintenance. Plan to do a chest/ lung xray first.

Maggie drags us into the doctors office. She loves the attention from the associates. She has had little to no side affects from these Chemo treatments. Nothing !! Maybe a little tired at times. What a girls she is. My wife and I think the diet we have her on is helping a lot. And, the prayers...

Mags is enjoying life with her three legs. Runs, plays ball, visits with the neighbors, swims and loves to be at the lake house. We feel so blessed at this time that she is doing so well and in no pain. I know she misses her walks but she just can't go very far now. I think she understands too.

Silver


----------



## *Laura*

Silver what a great update about Maggie. She sounds like she's enjoying every day. Thanks for letting us know how she's doing.


----------



## PrincessDi

What a wonderful update for sweet Maggie. SO glad to read that she hasn't had side affects from chemo and how wonderful to hear that the vet is talking about after chemo! Praying that Maggie continues to do well!


----------



## dborgers

Great to hear she's doing so well!! 



> Her white cell count actually increased from about 5000 to 7000 according to the doctor. I don't know what that means exactly but he said she was at normal count now.


Andy's was 6000 during his chemo Thursday. His doc said that's perfectly normal. Sounds like she's doing very, very well


----------



## *Laura*

Hi Silver. How's Maggie doing?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Maggie, I hope she has good summer.


----------



## Silver 78

Maggie had her last Chemo treatment last week and continues to do great. I can't believe her spirt! She came home from the treatment and acted like they had given her a pep pill instead of Chemo. Earlier this week we were swimming in the pool and she decided to dive off the edge, like old times, to get her tennis ball. I was in shock to see her get up so high and glide through the air. You see, she has it in her mind that you have to land at the ball and catch it in her mounth. Well she did it!! Dove two more times and did the same. 

Maggie this week has had a little diareha. That's the only side effect from the Chem that we have noticed except for getting tired and wanting to rest after some activity. We continue to feed her lean ground beef, chicken and veggies with a little "Halo" dry dog food. We add flaxseed oil, fish oil and turmeric. Prayers too.

We go back to the vet in two months and will have another xray taken of her chest/ lungs. We prayer it will be clear. We then may put her on an oral chemo maintenance plan. Has anyone had experience at this stage and if so what are options?

Thanks to all for past support and your posts. It has been very helpful....

Silver


----------



## GoldenCamper

Such a heartwarming happy update. So glad she is doing so well


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so happy to hear this update. I wish many more memory making days with Maggie! Hugs and belly rubs from NC!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I know how hard was for you to make that decision couple months ago, but I am so glad you decided to give Maggie chance. It is so good to read about sweet girl diving again like in the old times and enjoying life to the fullest. Good, good girl Maggie.


----------



## *Laura*

Such a sweet story about Maggie diving into the pool...that's what lifestyle all about for our puppies. Having a great time and enjoying life. Thanks for the update Silver ....any pics to share?


----------



## Silver 78

I was telling my wife that we need to take some pictures of Mags and I will. I'll try to get one of her diving when the rainy Houston weather gets better. Thanks for following and remembering our story.

Silver


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

We would love to see pictures of Maggie!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It would be great to finally see Maggie. I do not remember I've seen her before. But the most important thing is that sweet girl is doing so well. Hugs to dear Maggie.


----------



## Karen519

*Silver*



Silver 78 said:


> Maggie had her last Chemo treatment last week and continues to do great. I can't believe her spirt! She came home from the treatment and acted like they had given her a pep pill instead of Chemo. Earlier this week we were swimming in the pool and she decided to dive off the edge, like old times, to get her tennis ball. I was in shock to see her get up so high and glide through the air. You see, she has it in her mind that you have to land at the ball and catch it in her mounth. Well she did it!! Dove two more times and did the same.
> 
> Maggie this week has had a little diareha. That's the only side effect from the Chem that we have noticed except for getting tired and wanting to rest after some activity. We continue to feed her lean ground beef, chicken and veggies with a little "Halo" dry dog food. We add flaxseed oil, fish oil and turmeric. Prayers too.
> 
> We go back to the vet in two months and will have another xray taken of her chest/ lungs. We prayer it will be clear. We then may put her on an oral chemo maintenance plan. Has anyone had experience at this stage and if so what are options?
> 
> Thanks to all for past support and your posts. It has been very helpful....
> 
> Silver


Silver: Check with dborgers about the oral chemo-he might know something. His boy, Andy, is undergoing chemo.
Glad to hear about Maggie diving in the pool.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html


----------



## *Laura*

Silver. How is your Maggie doing? Would love to see pictures of her diving....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs to Maggie. Hope she is doing well.


----------



## Silver 78

Today is the 1st year anniversary of Maggie's amputation. I am so happy to report *Maggie is still alive* and doing very well. The way it's going for her is all good. She may end up in the medical journals as she is covering new territory for treatment. As for those who followed her, she finished injectable chemo last July. We started her on oral Chem last fall and she has completed five series of treatments as of the middle of January. We were giving her a drug named "Palladia" which has been used successfully for animals with known tumors. Maggie had a mass in her right front wrist this time last year which was confirmed to be osteosarcoma. After her amputation she had no known tumors and that has been confirmed by xrays. She is off any further treatment for now and we will have a follow up in two more months. 

We discovered her tumor in February 2012 and the prognosis was not good. Typically a dog will go 3 to-4 months with no treatment and longer with the amputation. Average being about 6 months. I struggled with doing an amputation and putting her through all of the pain. Looking back now we are so pleased we did go through with the amputation and treatments. She is a happy beautiful girl and will turn eight on May 15th.

Sorry for not updating earlier. We had many challenges which are mostly behind us now.

Silver


----------



## Otter

Silver 78 said:


> I am so happy to report *Maggie is still alive* and doing very well.


This is good news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Wonderful news. So happy Maggie has defied the odds and is doing so well.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I just read your whole thread. What a happy ending! I'm so glad Maggie is doing so well!


----------



## *Laura*

That's awesome that Maggie is doing so well . Wonderful to hear from you and wonderful update


----------



## GoldenMum

It is wonderful to hear another great update on Maggie! Sounds like thing are continuing to go well, and I hope her future is a long and happy one. You go Maggie!


----------



## KathyL

Hi and what a pleasant surprise to see your post on Maggie. I first read about Maggie on the Tripawds Forum. I still read through the Tripawd blogs and forums and am always so happy to see the successes. I wish you many happy years with Maggie. Here was my post on Harley, unfortunately he did not make it. Tripawds Blogs | Tripawd Support Forums for the Discussion of Amputation, Canine Cancer and Three Legged Dogs | Three Legged Dog Amputation Canine Bone Cancer Support Information Help Advice


----------



## Karen519

*Silver*



Silver 78 said:


> Today is the 1st year anniversary of Maggie's amputation. I am so happy to report *Maggie is still alive* and doing very well. The way it's going for her is all good. She may end up in the medical journals as she is covering new territory for treatment. As for those who followed her, she finished injectable chemo last July. We started her on oral Chem last fall and she has completed five series of treatments as of the middle of January. We were giving her a drug named "Palladia" which has been used successfully for animals with known tumors. Maggie had a mass in her right front wrist this time last year which was confirmed to be osteosarcoma. After her amputation she had no known tumors and that has been confirmed by xrays. She is off any further treatment for now and we will have a follow up in two more months.
> 
> We discovered her tumor in February 2012 and the prognosis was not good. Typically a dog will go 3 to-4 months with no treatment and longer with the amputation. Average being about 6 months. I struggled with doing an amputation and putting her through all of the pain. Looking back now we are so pleased we did go through with the amputation and treatments. She is a happy beautiful girl and will turn eight on May 15th.
> 
> Sorry for not updating earlier. We had many challenges which are mostly behind us now.
> 
> Silver


Silver: I am ecstatic for you and Maggie! Thanks for the UPDATE!!


----------



## amandap2006

I am new to this forum and read about your journey with Maggie all yesterday. Thank you so much for the update and I’m so happy that Maggie is doing well. The happy news was much appreciated.


----------



## Silver 78

KathyL said:


> Hi and what a pleasant surprise to see your post on Maggie. I first read about Maggie on the Tripawds Forum. I still read through the Tripawd blogs and forums and am always so happy to see the successes. I wish you many happy years with Maggie. Here was my post on Harley, unfortunately he did not make it. Tripawds Blogs | Tripawd Support Forums for the Discussion of Amputation, Canine Cancer and Three Legged Dogs | Three Legged Dog Amputation Canine Bone Cancer Support Information Help Advice


Sorry to read about your Harley. Thank you for your comments about Maggie. She is the sweetest girl ever, and we love her so much. It's great to have her still in our lives.


----------



## Silver 78

amandap2006 said:


> I am new to this forum and read about your journey with Maggie all yesterday. Thank you so much for the update and I’m so happy that Maggie is doing well. The happy news was much appreciated.


 
Are you looking for support? I can try if you are in need. Thanks for the happy words for Maggie. She is such a great girl!!


----------



## CMR

I know this thread is old but I would like to know what happened with Maggie? We have just learned our Abby (8 years old) has bone cancer in her right shoulder. About to go through all of the same trials and would love some advice. My heart is so broken!! She is the love of our family.


----------



## Silver 78

Maggie will be 11 years old this coming May. We are truly blessed! Her oncologist is amazed that she has lived this long. She is a very special girl.

So sorry to read of your recent diagnoses. I would love to answer any questions you may have, and support you where I can.

Silver


----------



## rabernet

Silver 78 said:


> Maggie will be 11 years old this coming May. We are truly blessed! Her oncologist is amazed that she has lived this long. She is a very special girl.
> 
> So sorry to read of your recent diagnoses. I would love to answer any questions you may have, and support you where I can.
> 
> Silver


What wonderful news! I started reading this thread, not noticing the original post date and was going to tell you what a vet told us when we had to amputate the front leg of one of my cats - which is that animals don't have the emotional attachment to their limbs that humans do. That always stuck with me over the years, and was such timely advice in our decision to amputate - a cat though. 

I'm so thrilled to read now that Maggie is still doing so well today!


----------



## mylissyk

It is so wonderful to hear Maggie is still doing well! I'm so glad you posted.


----------



## Tahnee GR

So happy to hear that Maggie is doing so well!


----------



## nana2

I'm a fairly new member of GRF and usually posts like this make me cry. But, this time it's tears of joy! I'm so very happy for you and Maggie! You definitely made the right decisions for your dear girl!


----------



## SandyK

So very happy to see update that Maggie is still doing good!!!


----------



## Harleysmum

What an awesome update for Maggie. It is so great to get some good news when these older threads pop up.


----------

